# Banner Link / Text Link



## richardsut

Good day everyone,

I wonder if any one of you knows an acceptable way of saying:

Banner Link
Text Link

It's an internet term and I would like to use these two expressions to refer people to a page that contains links of interest that are in text format and also links where other sites have included a banner (picture). 

Thank you in advance to all!

Richard


----------



## winpoj

Hi,

I'd go for:

Reklamní proužek

Textový odkaz


----------



## richardsut

Hello winpoj,

exactly what I was looking for! Thank you very much for taking the time to help out.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## werrr

Winpoj’s “reklamní proužek” should be fine in most cases, but I don’t think it is universal translation. It depends on context.

“Reklamní proužek”, or “reklamní baner” or simply “baner” (The English word “banner” is used only for this particular meaning and both “banner” and “baner” are acceptable spellings.) refer to the banner, to the picture itself, not to the link.

To refer strictly to the link I would go for more general “reklamní odkaz” (~ commercial link).
There are some terms directly for the “banner link” like “odkaz v/z baneru” or “ban(n)erový odkaz”, but it is not exactly perfect as for the style.


----------



## richardsut

hello there werrr, thank you very much for your input. I will use a mix of the information you both provided but it's not too tragic, people will understand in context what we're talking about. Thanks again! Richard


----------

